# Other Pythons > Giant Pythons >  a gigantic unknow 60 feet python caught in china

## HOng KONG Man

http://www.881903.com/main/news/Chin...0_china_01.jpg

i read this news in Hong Kong this morning ,and i would like to share to all people around the world ,i think it is the most biggest python in the world !


http://www.881903.com/page/zh-tw/new...?ItemId=174054
photo from the above link

----------


## MarkS

Oh yeah, you can always trust the news out of China.  Lying with scale.  Don't pay any attention to the men in the background.  They're at least 30 feet behind the snake running the excavator.  Instead, look at the bucket in the foreground that the snake is hanging from.  If that thing is more then 16-20 feet long I'll be very surprised.

----------


## Freakie_frog

> Oh yeah, you can always trust the news out of China.  Lying with scale.  Don't pay any attention to the men in the background.  They're at least 30 feet behind the snake running the excavator.  Instead, look at the bucket in the foreground that the snake is hanging from.  If that thing is more then 16-20 feet long I'll be very surprised.


Bingo Forced perspective is a way to cheat..that bucket is maybe 36" tall so that snake is maybe 15'

----------


## joepythons

> Oh yeah, you can always trust the news out of China.  Lying with scale.  Don't pay any attention to the men in the background.  They're at least 30 feet behind the snake running the excavator.  Instead, look at the bucket in the foreground that the snake is hanging from.  If that thing is more then 16-20 feet long I'll be very surprised.


Aww cmon why would they stretch yet another story  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## bamf64

holy cow!  :Sad:  :Sad:  mean chinese people!  :Salute:  :Mad:

----------


## playingwithsnake_21

lol, whats funny is that Chinese people are short so yeah the snake is going to look huge ,,,, but look at the trees next to it there just shrubs ,,,,he/she is no bigger than my 14' male tiger retic....

----------


## HOng KONG Man

i just want to share this news to everybody ,maybe it is not truth ,but what i feel is you guys just laughing at all chinese news/people
think if Chinese government throw out all US dollars in the market and you guys will lost ur job ...
i m sorry about that ,i will not post any things in the future ,bye :Snake:

----------


## beavermatic

wow, that pretty much declared a troll in that final comment.

Go ahead, throw out the American Currency. We may go bankrupt, but China's gonna have a awfully big stockpile of "Made in China" do-hickeys real soon afterwards, and your own unemployment would soar... since you know, China's manufacturing and trade heavily relies on the US.

----------


## Freakie_frog

> i just want to share this news to everybody ,maybe it is not truth ,but what i feel is you guys just laughing at all chinese news/people
> think if Chinese government throw out all US dollars in the market and you guys will lost ur job ...
> i m sorry about that ,i will not post any things in the future ,bye


Sorry you feel that way.

----------


## mainbutter

> think if Chinese government throw out all US dollars in the market and you guys will lost ur job ...
> i m sorry about that ,i will not post any things in the future ,bye


This has nothing to do with a hoax '60 foot long snake'.

Believe me, we all appreciate the symbiotic relationship between our two countries.

----------


## xdeus

Here's an extremely crude translation of the article thanks to the interwebs.  I like how they estimated the age of the snake to be 140 years old.  Did they count the rings?




> [Business Taiwan interacts the Chinese group]When one living thing is long normally compared to big, the age compared to similar long, the Chinese tradition all thought they become a ghost, recently in Guangxi Guiping Xishan, had the construction engineering unit to dig out two great snakes unexpectedly accidentally, is interrupted around the middle in the excavation process the death, another (small) then has not had the trace, after the department concerned to already the great snake confirmation which died, this snake was the rare species, the whole body sends the gold, the lamella is hard, violently poisonous, the height 16.7 meters, estimated the snake age 140 years old, had the residential regarding this rumor were approximately the snake essence the present world.
> According to understood this Guiping digs the snake event occurs in this August 4 early morning five o'clock, at that time a shovel putty vehicle driver constructed in Xishan excavates, dug out two great snakes accidentally, when excavation the snake body is dug breaks, another opened the big mouth to make the sad sound, at that time excavated the driver knelt immediately kowtows, other people hurried flee the scene, after that the human returned to the work site in the presence of everyone, discovered dug the snake driver to faint in the place, the great snake ran away does not have the trace.
> Afterwards the constructor decided will interrupt the great snake will send to treats and cures, but the helpless will be shipping the great snake to die on the way.At the same time, faints because the driver frightened excessively is also sending to hospital does not govern on the way died.According to the biological expert textually researches, this snake age 140 years old, the weight 300 kilograms, the usual monogamy accompanies approximately occupies, they questioned why is far away in the moist mountainous area to be able to have this great snake.(People's net)

----------


## jason79

I agree with everyone else its about 15 - 20 feet at the most.

----------


## p3titexburial

I agree that it probably isn't 60ft, but it looks like it can be bigger than 20--it's hanging by a crane-like thing that's tilted forward which IS positioned directly next to the crate one of the men is sitting in... which is the height of the other man who is standing... who I will guestimate is average at 5"3-5"4. 

The issue with the 140 year old snake is that asian cultures are both extremely fearful and extremely reverent of snakes, reptiles, and animals in general. An animal going into centuries is considered a spirit, or demon, depending on the translation, so something that's gigantic or out of the realm of their experience is first regarded as something mythical--the majority of China is still rural and country, with very few people receiving proper education, or even any education at all. 

Sometimes legends and reality collide, which comes up with some unfortunate controversies. I wouldn't say everything they churn out is true, but I wouldn't be so quick to laugh at it either.

----------

_Hapa_Haole_ (11-17-2009)

----------


## Patrick Long

That snake is bigger than 15'


....just sayin.


The boom arm is AT LEAST 15' off the ground, and the snake is doubled over it. Its a damn Backhoe people...they arent small.

----------


## jason79

Its actually an Excavator or "Track Hoe" and some of them are small. That bucket is no bigger than 3 feet and it takes over half the body to double over it which is about 6 to 8 feet maybe. so that snake is no longer than 20'.

----------


## Patrick Long

That bucket is 3' my ass.

Lets take that guy for instance.

Say he is 5' tall....thats relatively small considering.





and seeing how that man is standing BEHIND the snake, we can deduct that he is probably a few inches taller than he looks, JUST from perspective.

----------

_abuja_ (11-17-2009),_Dianna_ (11-17-2009),_Kesslers Kreatures_ (11-17-2009),ScubaDiver007 (11-17-2009)

----------


## Kesslers Kreatures

LOL Pat!

----------


## jason79

Ok belive what you want. I would like to see them measure it I would bet 100 bucks its 20 feet or less.

----------


## Patrick Long

> Ok belive what you want. I would like to see them measure it I would bet 100 bucks its 20 feet or less.


BELIEVE!?!?!?!

I just SHOWED you......


What now the Chinamens are Photoshop masters too?!?!?!?!

----------


## ScubaDiver007

Dead or not. that thing is HUGE! I was doing the same thing with my thumb Pat.. Photo shop is the best

----------


## jason79

Do you belive its 140 years old too? lol I will take a pic of a track hoe bucket with a tape measure for ya.

----------


## xdeus

Sometimes perspective can be a little skewed.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 


Take a look at this link for more examples.

If that bucket is even 4 feet across, the snake looks to be a little more than 20 feet.

----------

_jason79_ (11-17-2009),_Jyson_ (11-17-2009),MarkS (11-17-2009)

----------


## Nate

I think it's Photoshopped. 

That bucket in comparison to the dozer it's hooked up to is massive.  I think that bucket would tip it over...hehe

----------


## jason79

Holy crap there is giant humans there too. lol

----------


## MarkS

> That bucket is 3' my ass.
> 
> Lets take that guy for instance.
> 
> Say he is 5' tall....thats relatively small considering.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So then the bucket on that excavator is larger then the excavator itself?  That's a pretty neat trick.  Somewhere around here I've got an old polaroid of myself holding a walleye that's bigger then I am.   You don't need photoshop to have fun playing with perspective.   :Surprised:  :Very Happy:  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## mainbutter

using a snake measuring app:

http://www.serpwidgets.com/Apps/measure.html

and assuming the bucket is 4 feet across

I get somewhere in the vicinity of low 20s.

I don't think there is any doubt it's a big snake, but certainly no where near the holy-grail 30 feet, much less 60.

The bucket is the only thing we can use to distinguish relative size, as it is the only part of the picture that is relatively close to the snake.

----------


## Patrick Long

LOL!!

yes...perspective.

Thats what this whole things is about.


Was merely trying to show how quick people jump to conclusions.

Snakes that big DO exsist....when someone sees one, or a picture of one...


How do you know the brand of Excavator it is? Dont they have replaceable scoops? They have close to a 10k backweight....so I doubt its gonna tip.

Just saying...two sides of the coin....dont hate the playa...hate the game.

----------


## MarkS

> using a snake measuring app:
> 
> http://www.serpwidgets.com/Apps/measure.html
> 
> and assuming the bucket is 4 feet across
> 
> I get somewhere in the vicinity of low 20s.
> 
> I don't think there is any doubt it's a big snake, but certainly no where near the holy-grail 30 feet, much less 60.
> ...


I highly doubt that the bucket is 4 feet across.  That excavator isn't that big.

----------


## Shawn

the bucket being extended aprox 20ft in front of the excavator makes the bucket and snake appear  much larger than they really are.that bucket at most is 4ft long. making the snake aprox 18-20 ft  at most

----------


## jason79

Well first off I know its a small track hoe because the guy standing on the track is taller than the cab. I have seen and operated allot of heavy equipment and I have never seen a track hoe with a 10 foot tall bucket. The other thing is if a 60' python exists why is the longest snake ever measured on record just under 33'. I don't doubt there could be bigger ones out there but I do doubt there is a 60 footer.

----------


## mainbutter

jason, do you have an estimate for the size of a bucket (preferably width) for a track hoe?

3 foot width would put that snake at over 17 foot

2 foot width would put that snake at over 11 foot.




> I highly doubt that the bucket is 4 feet across.  That excavator isn't that big.


Just so I'm making myself clear, I wasn't saying the bucket was 4 foot across, I was just saying that if it was 4 foot across, the snake would be low 20s.  I really couldn't tell you what the size of the bucket is.

----------


## jason79

> jason, do you have an estimate for the size of a bucket (preferably width) for a track hoe?
> 
> 3 foot width would put that snake at over 17 foot
> 
> 2 foot width would put that snake at over 11 foot.


I would say 4 foot at the most. probably between 3 and 4 feet.

----------


## Jerhart

...and that's how I became a horse...

----------


## xdeus

> jason, do you have an estimate for the size of a bucket (preferably width) for a track hoe?
> 
> 3 foot width would put that snake at over 17 foot
> 
> 2 foot width would put that snake at over 11 foot.


Then again... you can't really see the end of the tail on that snake.  Maybe it's related to this lizard and really is close to 60 feet.  :sploosh:

----------


## playingwithsnake_21

lol,,,guys i had use a backhoe for my job , i dig ponds with a backhoe about that size , the bucket is about 3 - 4 feet across and 3 feet long,,,,, any thing bigger than that would be for mining and that is not a mining hoe,,, so like i  said be for its around 14-18 feet in lenght,,,,  :Teevee:

----------


## MarkieJ

> lol, whats funny is that Chinese people are short so yeah the snake is going to look huge ,,,, but look at the trees next to it there just shrubs ,,,,he/she is no bigger than my 14' male tiger retic....


Yao Ming says Hi!  I agree about the perspective, but the interesting thing to me is does anyone recognize the python?  Or is this a new species discovery?  Is China within the reticulated pythons range?

----------


## Hapa_Haole

A more clear English version of the story. Sounds fishy to me, to say the least...And take a look at the last sentence. Can anyone confirm that that's true?




> A photograph purporting to show a 55ft snake found in a forest in China has become an internet sensation.
> 
> It was originally posted in a thread on the website of the People's Daily, the official Communist Party newspaper in China.
> 
> The thread claimed the snake was one of two enormous reticulated pythons found by workers clearing forest for a new road outside Guping city, Jiangxi province.
> 
> They apparently woke up the sleeping snakes during attempts to bulldoze a huge mound of earth.
> 
> "On the third dig, the operator found there was blood amongst the soil, and with a further dig, a dying snake appeared," said the post.
> ...


Gotten from http://web.orange.co.uk/article/quir...d=990b0ba83138

Dennis

----------


## BGdyl

who cares how long it is cuz its definetly not 60 feet but boy is that a MONSTER!!!  :Surprised:  :Surprised:  :Surprised:

----------


## waltah!

I think the snake is 75ft at least. Nothing anyone says will change my mind.  :Wink:

----------

Foschi Exotic Serpents (12-19-2009)

----------


## blackcrystal22

:sploosh: 
Reminds me of this picture of the Camel Spider.


Looks like two huge spider/scorpions. Then you look closely to the arm that's actually holding it.

----------


## Nate

> I think the snake is 75ft at least. Nothing anyone says will change my mind.


It's 75.5 feet. Does that change your mind?

----------


## waltah!

> It's 75.5 feet. Does that change your mind?


Well yeah, but I wouldn't believe anything over 76ft.

----------


## p3titexburial

The smaller the track hoe is... the closer it is to the man.... the closer it is the the man, the larger the snake. Most small track hoes have a horizontal reach of less than 16 feet, now, at an upwards angle like the one it is, I'm guessing (if it's indeed a small track hoe) then it has a horizontal reach of 11-13 feet... then take into account that a track hoe has two joints, which are pulled in like this

. . . /\
. . .|  D
. TT
^^^

then the horizontal length would be probably around 6-7 feet from where the man is standing to the snake... so that is one seriously tiny man if that really is a small track-hoe. 

A track hoe of a certain size can only have certain maximum proportions because it would tip while it worked otherwise--too long of an arm means too much weight on the lifted end.

If it's a LARGE track hoe that has a larger bucket, or it it is higher off the ground then the larger the snake is anyway, so who knows.

By the way, the arm is about 1.2 times the shoulder width of the man sitting--since they're right next to eachother anyway--and if he is on the low end of the shoulder width for fit men (unfit being 16-18 and fit being 19-24) with 19 inch shoulders, the track hoe arm would have a 22.8 inch width--about 2 feet, so if by the same proportions as some of the other track hoes I've been looking at, the bucket width is usually 2 times the arm width, it would be nearing 4 feet, and the snake is 5.5 times (omitting the part of the tail we can't see) the width of the bucket... so the snake's at the very least, a few feet longer than 15. By the 22.8 inch standards, it would be 20.9 feet long.

Just my two cents on measuring the snake. =/

----------


## Ludeboi

> The smaller the track hoe is... the closer it is to the man.... the closer it is the the man, the larger the snake. Most small track hoes have a horizontal reach of less than 16 feet, now, at an upwards angle like the one it is, I'm guessing (if it's indeed a small track hoe) then it has a horizontal reach of 11-13 feet... then take into account that a track hoe has two joints, which are pulled in like this
> 
> . . . /\
> . . .|  D
> . TT
> ^^^
> 
> then the horizontal length would be probably around 6-7 feet from where the man is standing to the snake... so that is one seriously tiny man if that really is a small track-hoe. 
> 
> ...


Would it be inappropriate at this juncture to make a smart Asian joke?

----------


## Ludeboi

> The smaller the track hoe is... the closer it is to the man.... the closer it is the the man, the larger the snake. Most small track hoes have a horizontal reach of less than 16 feet, now, at an upwards angle like the one it is, I'm guessing (if it's indeed a small track hoe) then it has a horizontal reach of 11-13 feet... then take into account that a track hoe has two joints, which are pulled in like this
> 
> . . . /\
> . . .|  D
> . TT
> ^^^
> 
> then the horizontal length would be probably around 6-7 feet from where the man is standing to the snake... so that is one seriously tiny man if that really is a small track-hoe. 
> 
> ...


On another note.  I've seen some pretty big track hoe's.  Tho even the big track hoe's dont get over 5'9".  But as a wise man once said.  It's not the hoe on the track, it's the track in the hoe!

lol alright I'm done....sorry

----------

